# Одна грыжа, два секвестра. Как так?



## Андер (21 Май 2022)

Здравствуйте уважаемые врачи и участники этого замечательного форума.
Сразу к делу:
М 39 лет вес 85
В 17 году после таскание тяжестей , на утро не смог завязать шнурки, решил согнуться сильнее.
В итоге искры из глаз, тупая боль в пояснице. Все. Потом только ковылял до машины.
Дальше МРТ. Грыжи и протрузии. Одна Грыжа L4-L5 8см с огромным секвестром .Нога отнималась, не мог долго ходить, по началу вообще  почти не мог.
Ходил по 20 шагов и салился отдыхать.
Отказались даже делать лфк так как секвестр.
Консультация Нейрохирурга 26 больница Спб.  Ответ простой , оперироваться. Так как секвестр никуда не денется !
То что секвестр НЕ рассосется это мне сказали все специалисты по очереди.Невролог назначила много уколов , препаратов и капельниц.
В Аптеке только лекарств насчитали на 15 т , и это на то время..  Точно не помню, но что то к этому. И за что ? за химию.
Так то боль сильная если что то делать, в покое нормально. Я плотного телосложение , спорт зал регуляерн.
Терпеть умею. Да, предупредили что могу получить очень плохой результат "Писаться в штаны"
Решил бороться самостоятельно . И прописанного ничего не купил. 
Далее Корсет, на работу ковылял регулярно.
Самодельные мази, исключение резких движений и подьема тяжелых тяжестей. 
Повесил дома турник , стал делать регулярные упражения на нем и на полу. Все же есть на форумах, в том числе тут.
В общем то это основное, что я делал.
Еще ел сухофрукты на ночь , рецепт их Союза.
Через 4-5 месяцев конкретное улучшение! Потом все лучше и лучше.
Через год делаю повторное мрт  на том же аппарате.
Если Коротко. маленькие грыжи уменьшились на 1 мм. 
Секвестрированная грыжа с 8мм стала 5 
А СЕКВЕСТР НЕ ОБНАРУЖИЛСЯ !
Я несколько раз спросил как же так, развели руками , мол может был это и не секвестр , а отек такой ..
Жил я нормально, спину иногда тянуло, но это не кретично.
Пару раз за три года было тяжело по утрам, но это скрее мышцы, так как накануне например впервые стал работать по боксерской груше.
Или что такое..
Через два года, решил что смогу осуществить свою мечту, и записался в секцию рукопашного боя. 
Ходил 1 год,. Растягивая перед занятиями позвоночник.
Месяц назад, как то неудачно и не привычно делал упражнения, которые не делал ранее, с прогибом таза вперед.На утро начинает сильно болеть поясница. С каждым днем все сильнее, по утрам совсем тяжело, в плоть до головной боли.
При этом я продолжал ходить на занятия. Там и удары руками и ногами, и прыжки и бег. Но занятия вечером, и как то там отпускало.
Четыре дня назад, все! Не смог уже встать с утра. Точнее смог, но очень тяжело плохо, больно,голову не опустить, зубы не почистить. 
(К Слову сейчас я под уколами пишу это , так сильно поясница никогда не болела)  и под впечатлением от заключения МРТ, если нужно детали , предоставлю.)
 Собрался силами, поехал на МРТ , я понимал что это не просто мышцы, а что то случилось снова.
А теперь Главное.! :
Сейчас сравнил , и получил почти один в один МРТ 17 года.
Та же грыжа ,L4-L5 снова увеличилась, и снова дала секвестр ! 
Я очень хочу получить кометраий , как такое возможно.
Грыжа же дала секвестр , и была 8мм. в 17 году.
В 18году на МРТ грыжа уменьшилась до 5мм, а секвестр исчез.
В 22году Снова увеличилась до 7мм и снова секвестр ! Как это возможно. Разве грыжа не "Усохла" После первого раза, от куда снова выдавился секвестр.. Такое бывает?
Снова все по кругу повторяется как день Сурка 
Я хожу по врачам, а ни говорят то, что я уже слышал в 17 году! На консультацию к нейрохирургу, на операцию. И тд.
В этот раз я сразу пошел к терапевту с мрт экстренно. И сразу уколы, и препараты. Уколы делаю, дальше надо думать.
Понял что с спортом активным придется попрощаться (( Этот было лучшее время в жизни.
Плохо, что болит уже месяц, и ничего не помогало из того что я делал, упражнения, аппликатор Кузнецова..
Но я не бросал занятия, все это время, хотя пару раз пропустил.

Доктор который мне делал Мрт вчера, специально рассматривал снимки 17 года , где по его словам это секвестр ! И он есть !
А в 18 году на МРТ его точно! нет! Специально перепроверял. Я очень долго ждал результат, по этому интересовался.
Все три МРТ на одном аппарате.


----------



## SnowySun (21 Май 2022)

@Андер, доброй ночи.А вы что, думали что грыжа только один раз  вылезает в одном и том же месте? То, что она у вас повторно и там же вылезла, говорит о том, что ваш стереотип жизни и поведения в плане позвоночника так и не изменился. Желаю удачи и вылечиться.


----------



## Андер (21 Май 2022)

SnowySun написал(а):


> Доброй ночи.


Доброй ночи и вам.



SnowySun написал(а):


> вы что, думали что грыжа только один раз вылезает в одном и том же месте?


Думал да, ну по крайней мере не дает новый секвестр, ведь все уже вытекло в прошлый раз, там был огромный секвестр.



SnowySun написал(а):


> То, что она у вас повторно и там же вылезла, говорит о том, что ваш стереотип жизни и поведения в плане позвоночника так и не изменился.


Прошло 5 лет с тех пор, как она вылезла в первый раз. Если бы не специфические упражнения (неправильные для меня)
Может и не случилось этого. Но наверное занятие активным спортом была ошибкой 
А так я сильно изменил свое поведение .


----------



## SnowySun (21 Май 2022)

Тут на форуме и после операций у людей частенько там же и вылазят новые грыжи и секвестры.


----------



## Андер (21 Май 2022)

SnowySun написал(а):


> у людей частенько там же и вылазят новые грыжи и секвестры


Значит я этот момент пропустил ...
Спасибо , я был уверен , что если грыжа сильно вышла , то диск уменьшается в размере , и повторно по крайней мере сильно уже не увеличивается , тем более с переходом в секвестр .
Тогда остался вопрос..
Как и куда исчез секвестр в первый раз , за один год ... И как это можно повторить ? .
Ещё вопрос , почему в первый раз болела и отнималаст нога ..
А сейчас болит только поясница , но очень очень сильно . Пока не отдает никуда .


----------



## SnowySun (21 Май 2022)

@Андер, на этот вопрос наверное лучше ответят врачи. Но вообще-то секвестры прекрасно себе рассасываются, что уже неоднократно тут доказывалось такими же историями, как и у вас). Нога болела - корешковый синдром. Почему сейчас по-другому я вам не смогу ответить. И самое лучшее - снимки врачам показать, выложить их тут.


----------



## Андер (21 Май 2022)

Спасибо вам  что ответили!
Этот форум , я лично считаю в своем роде уникальным . Доктора что тут отвечают ,( я не про свою тему ) 
 заслуживают уважения  .
Мне очень помогло , просто читать форум в 17 году . И теперь я снова с этой проблемой слег , и решил зарегистрироваться .

Снимки они к сожалению на дисках только . У меня и дисковода нет , пока .
Ещё прописали мне нейромультивит . Имеет ли смысл мне его сейчас начинать принимать , в таком состоянии ?


----------



## SnowySun (21 Май 2022)

Я тоже читаю форум с 2011 года, тоже неоднократно помогало именно читать) И тоже и тоже, ситуации повторяются, эх. И тоже зарегистрировалась наконец. Нейромультивит нужно. Нужно делать все то же, что вы и в прошлый раз делали, только упражнения нужны вам для острого периода без всяких скруток и прогибов, и, думаю, без турников. Коллеги по несчастью. Восстановления быстрого ждать не стоит. Нужно время. Корсет можно еще носить.


----------



## Андер (21 Май 2022)

Корсет долго нельзя , мышцы ослабеют .
Я нашу пояс из шерсти Верблюда .он выполняет две основные функции ;
Немного греет .
Напоминает мне , обколотому что у меня проблемы с спиной , и что я должен сейчас вести себя не так как обычно .
В прошлый раз все по другому было , в смысле симптомов .
Сейчас без обезболивающего по утрам какой то ад ..  понимаю что в этот раз секвестр , или сама грыжа давят на другой участок ...
Как же все это обидно ..
Но пора , браться за себя в очередной раз .


----------



## La murr (21 Май 2022)

@Андер, здравствуйте!
При загрузке снимков с диска попробуйте воспользоваться этими рекомендациями, пожалуйста -
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23773/post-406438

Или загрузите папку DICOM на файлообменник или облачное хранилище и дайте ссылку для просмотра в теме или переписке с врачом.
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------

